# Smith Holt Helmet review 2009



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Smith Holt Helmet
Matte Strapped, L 



I will first start off with the caveat that this review is based on spring skiing in Mammoth last week that was just plain awesome. I started snowboarding in 1987 and this was the first year I wore a helmet. So this review is based on my first time wearing a helmet and this is the only helmet I have ever worn while snowboarding. Even though I was resistant to wearing a helmet I would rate this helmet very good. Maybe its just getting old, more park riding or the Natasha Richardson story but I decided it was time to protect the melon. As a coincidence one of the guys who was with hit his head hard and had about 15 minutes of amnesia (helmet probably saved his life). The weather was clear skies and sunny on the bottom and mid mountain, with high winds and low visibility on the top. The helmet was very comfortable and when it warmed up taking out the extra padding, insulation (spring kit) and opening the top vents made it very cool. Even in the hot sun the helmet stayed cool. The only negative I had was trying to get my headphones to fit well but the available kits may fix this. I wore this Smith Holt Helmet with a pair of Oakley Crowbar Goggles, which fit perfectly with this helmet.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the review - have been looking at smith helmets.


----------

